# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» принимает участие в программе расширенной информатизации школ Беларуси

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

